# Speaker parameters



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I was hopeing sombody could post the exact parameters i need for a driver in order to calculate box size. I've got the WT3 woofer tester and just not sure if it's giveing me all the info i need. Thanks in advance.:dontknow:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bambino said:


> I was hopeing sombody could post the exact parameters i need for a driver in order to calculate box size. I've got the WT3 woofer tester and just not sure if it's giveing me all the info i need. Thanks in advance.:dontknow:


It should be. Post the list you got so far.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

f(s)=87.48
Q(ms)=8.736
V(as)=23.32 liters (0.824)cu.ft.
n(0)=1.17%
M(ms)=20.96 grams
R(e)=3.36 ohms
Q(es)=1.276
SPL=92.77 dB SPL 1w/1m
C(ms)=0.16mm/N
Z(max)=26.36 ohms
Q(ts)=1.114
L(e)=0.83mH
BL=5.51

Thanks lisberian, Bambino.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I did try punching those numbers into WinIsd and got no where:dontknow:


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

That should be more than enough.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

bambino said:


> I did try punching those numbers into WinIsd and got no where:dontknow:


You should get good results. What do you mean by now where? Where there errors? 

Matt


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Remember to let WinISD calculate were possible. Try putting in the Qes,Qms, FS, Re, and BL. You may want to add an xmax if you have it, but once you do that you should have all you need. Remember WinIsd get's mad at the slightest variations. So putting in those parameters normally gets you were you need. This looks like an Infinite baffle driver which may explain the trouble you are having.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> Remember to let WinISD calculate were possible. Try putting in the Qes,Qms, FS, Re, and BL. You may want to add an xmax if you have it, but once you do that you should have all you need. Remember WinIsd get's mad at the slightest variations. So putting in those parameters normally gets you were you need. This looks like an Infinite baffle driver which may explain the trouble you are having.


It is a 4ohm car audio driver so infinite baffle may be the case with it.

I was also wondering if being that my laptop has windows vista if that is a problem, WinISD wouldn't let go to the help page and i recall a window popping up that said it couldn't help because of the vista program, at any rate i'll try again and if anyone has more suggestions shoot'em my way. Thanks for the help guys.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

So from talking to a PE tec he told me that it is probly an infinate baffle driver, Will i still get results from WinISD for a box size? I'd love to turn these incredibly nice drivers into towers for my wifes room or for a nice 2 channel setup, I've got an 8''(which is what i tested) and a 5'' that i haven't yet put on the WT3, any advice or help?:dontknow:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bambino said:


> So from talking to a PE tec he told me that it is probly an infinate baffle driver, Will i still get results from WinISD for a box size? I'd love to turn these incredibly nice drivers into towers for my wifes room or for a nice 2 channel setup, I've got an 8''(which is what i tested) and a 5'' that i haven't yet put on the WT3, any advice or help?:dontknow:


You can use a box of any size potentially, but you will need an eq to correct the response. It's kind of a brute force way of doing things though. You could also mount them in the wall if you so chose. 1.0 cu ft is probably the minimum size though. You won't get much below 100hz so beware of that.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help, after talking to the tec i was kind of thinking the same thing. Who knows maybe i'll get lucky and they will sound great. Now to come up with a design. Thanks again, Bambino.


----------



## mhtplsh (Apr 8, 2010)

The cone assembly with air looks very light say 21 gms. Mms. 
Unless this cone is made with rigid & light cone material it will not give good bass. 
Also the Fs 87.5 hz is quite high due to that.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What's the Sd and Xmax on the driver?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> What's the Sd and Xmax on the driver?


I don't believe the tester gave me the Sd results and i haven't a clue on what the Xmax is, i'd imagine it's fairly low due to the size of the driver.

From the parameters i've given is there any way you can advise me of a desent size box to use with them and still have them sound good? Thanks in advance.:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't trust those parameters. What size of a driver is this, any make and model number?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It's an MB Quart Qm200 8" 4 0hm driver. From the past posts i received they seemed to think it is a free air driver which would make sense being that it is a car audio driver. I am just looking for a ballpark figure to obtain some decent sound out of them. they are probly pushing 12 years old so i think it may be hard to find manufacturer specs and i just sent the WT3 tester back today as it seemed to get me no where, any ideas on what to do would be great. Thanks again.:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Try contacting the company and see if you can get the parameters.

http://www.mbquart.com/support_main.html


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I did try that at one time but to no avail, Mb Quart has changed hands so many times since i first got these it's ridiculous, they went from being hand built in Germany to probly machine built in china:dontknow:. I will give it another shot though. Thanks again Mike.


----------

